# Help I have a crazy mirror!



## irobber666 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is the snippet from the zpool:

My mirror consist of 2 disks.

I have tryed zpool detach zdata 

11341275369875020532
da364
da256

and it returns no valid replicas...

spares
7092051102132881074         INUSE     was /dev/da256


How can I fix this?? 


```
mirror-79                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da285                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da253                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-80                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da366                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da245                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-81                   DEGRADED     0     0     0
            spare-0                   DEGRADED     0     0     0
              replacing-0             DEGRADED     0     0     0
                11341275369875020532  REMOVED      0     0     0  was /dev/da364/old
                da364                 ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
              da256                   ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
            da248                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
            da255                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-82                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da365                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da240                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-83                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da267                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da352                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-84                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da271                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da354                     ONLINE       0     0     0
```


----------



## irobber666 (Feb 19, 2014)

This is a new updated picture of my pool, after a clean reboot yesterday.


```
pool: zdata
 state: DEGRADED
status: One or more devices is currently being resilvered.  The pool will
        continue to function, possibly in a degraded state.
action: Wait for the resilver to complete.
  scan: resilver in progress since Wed Feb 19 08:56:17 2014
        731G scanned out of 364T at 1.94G/s, 53h18m to go
        41.6G resilvered, 0.20% done
config:

        NAME                          STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zdata                         DEGRADED     0     0     0
          mirror-0                    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da1                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da29                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-1                    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da2                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da26                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-2                    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da3                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da39                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-3                    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da4                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da38                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-4                    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da5                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da23                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-5                    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da6                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da31                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-6                    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da7                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da342                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-7                    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da8                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da42                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-8                    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da9                       ONLINE       0     0     0
            da30                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-9                    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da10                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da351                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-10                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da11                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da343                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-11                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da12                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da44                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-12                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da13                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da35                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-13                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da14                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da36                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-14                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da15                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da24                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-15                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da16                      ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
            da41                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-16                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da17                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da22                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-17                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da18                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da345                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-18                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da19                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da349                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-19                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da20                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da346                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-20                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da21                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da193                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-21                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da45                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da28                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-22                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da46                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da25                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-23                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da47                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da348                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-24                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da48                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da347                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-25                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da49                      ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
            da341                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-26                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da50                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da344                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-27                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da167                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da40                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-28                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da168                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da37                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-29                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da169                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da352                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-30                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da323                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da43                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-31                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da324                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da350                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-32                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da325                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da32                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-33                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da326                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da33                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-34                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da327                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da27                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-35                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da328                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da34                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-36                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da196                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da240                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-37                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da364                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da247                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-38                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da217                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da246                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-39                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da194                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da244                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-40                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da353                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da243                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-41                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da200                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da249                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-42                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da355                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da250                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-43                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da356                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da252                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-44                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da363                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da248                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-45                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da358                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da258                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-46                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da209                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da370                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-47                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da215                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da369                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-48                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da201                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da366                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-49                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da214                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da251                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-50                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da205                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da257                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-51                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da197                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da365                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-52                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da357                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da260                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-53                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da359                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da373                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-54                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da361                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da262                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-55                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da211                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da241                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-56                   DEGRADED     0     0     0
            da362                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            replacing-1               DEGRADED     0     0     0
              5765566219276969055     UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/da312/old
              da372                   ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-57                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da213                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da367                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-58                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da354                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da368                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-59                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da212                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da255                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-60                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da204                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da254                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-61                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da206                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da371                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-62                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da203                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da374                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-63                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da360                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da261                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-64                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da216                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da259                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-65                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da198                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da375                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-66                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da253                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da239                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-67                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da376                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da195                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-68                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da202                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da208                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-69                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da207                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da242                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-70                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da199                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da245                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-71                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da210                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da256                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-72                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da150                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da177                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-73                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da156                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da178                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-74                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da157                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da172                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-75                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da158                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da185                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-76                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da161                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da334                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-77                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da316                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da180                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-78                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da163                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da189                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-79                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da166                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da184                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-80                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da313                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da176                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-81                   DEGRADED     0     0     0
            spare-0                   DEGRADED     0     0     0
              replacing-0             DEGRADED     0     0     0
                11341275369875020532  REMOVED      0     0     0  was /dev/da364/old
                da311                 ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
              da187                   ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
            da179                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da186                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-82                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da312                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da171                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-83                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da149                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da329                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-84                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da153                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da331                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-85                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da318                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da332                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-86                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da159                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da338                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-87                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da151                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da188                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-88                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da319                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da335                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-89                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da160                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da175                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-90                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da315                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da174                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-91                   DEGRADED     0     0     0
            14909517264891819408      UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/da284
            da192                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-92                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da147                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da340                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-93                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da162                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da339                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-94                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da148                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da336                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-95                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da314                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da330                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-96                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da144                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da333                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-97                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da155                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da337                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-98                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da317                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da190                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-99                   ONLINE       0     0     0
            da152                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da191                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-100                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da146                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da0                       ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-101                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da165                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da183                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-102                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da321                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da181                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-103                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da154                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da182                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-104                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da145                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da173                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-105                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da322                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da121                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-106                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da320                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da170                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-107                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da108                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da302                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-108                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da112                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da120                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-109                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da97                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da129                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-110                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da100                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da142                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-111                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da99                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da138                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-112                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da113                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da141                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-113                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da98                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da133                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-114                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da96                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            da303                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-115                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da107                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da128                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-116                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da116                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da306                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-117                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da105                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da305                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-118                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da109                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da131                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-119                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da102                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da137                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-120                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da110                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da132                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-121                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da115                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da124                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-122                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da111                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da123                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-123                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da117                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da300                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-124                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da103                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da143                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-125                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da106                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da125                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-126                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da101                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da122                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-127                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da297                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da126                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-128                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da298                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da309                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-129                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da287                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da140                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-130                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da288                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da127                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-131                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da289                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da136                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-132                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da292                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da307                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-133                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da296                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da139                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-134                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da295                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da135                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-135                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da294                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da299                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-136                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da291                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da304                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-137                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da293                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da301                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-138                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da104                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da134                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-139                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da119                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da310                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-140                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da118                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da130                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-141                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da308                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da290                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-142                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da227                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da55                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-143                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da264                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da69                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-144                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da234                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
            da71                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-145                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da238                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da95                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-146                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da222                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da114                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-147                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da266                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da76                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-148                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da231                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da73                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-149                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da232                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da62                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-150                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da272                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da78                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-151                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da218                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da66                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-152                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da265                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da93                      ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
          mirror-153                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da263                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da65                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-154                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da219                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da79                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-155                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da220                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
            da82                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-156                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da221                     ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
            da60                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-157                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da223                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da85                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-158                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da224                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da72                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-159                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da225                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da77                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-160                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da226                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da52                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-161                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da228                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da91                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-162                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da229                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da56                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-163                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da230                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da58                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-164                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da233                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da87                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-165                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da235                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da86                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-166                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da236                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da80                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-167                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da237                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da70                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-168                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da267                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da57                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-169                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da268                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da88                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-170                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da269                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da89                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-171                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da270                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da63                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-172                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da271                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da83                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-173                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da273                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da59                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-174                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da274                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da61                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-175                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da275                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da90                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-176                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da276                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da67                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-177                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da277                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da51                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-178                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da278                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da75                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-179                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da279                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da68                      ONLINE       0     0     2  (resilvering)
          mirror-180                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da280                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da64                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-181                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da281                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da84                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-182                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da282                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da53                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-183                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da283                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da54                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-184                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da284                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da92                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-185                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da285                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da81                      ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-186                  ONLINE       0     0     0
            da286                     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da74                      ONLINE       0     0     0
        spares
          7092051102132881074         INUSE     was /dev/da187
          14352345437558872859        UNAVAIL   was /dev/da193
          da164                       AVAIL
```


----------

